# HELP! relock bootloader without usb?



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

So today i noticed that my galaxy nexys was not charging. The problem is that one of the metal pins on the usb port got bent backwards and i cannot get it reset without it bending when the usb cable is but in. I want to use the manufacturers warranty to get a new phone but right now the bootloader is unlocked. Is there any way to lock the bootloader without a usb connection? I was looking at the pogo docks but it looks like adb wont recognize the device using pogo? Can anyone please help?


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

So while looking around i found people stating that they have returned galaxy nexuses with unlocked bootloaders without a problem, as long as it was on stock rom and SU was removed.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Check my guide.
Post three has the link.

Edit:
I'm so nice...I'll link directly to it.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__40#entry759280


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Check my guide.
> Post three has the link.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


omg thank you! ill attempt this once my battery charger comes in the mail x.x


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

I sent it in on jellybean.. hahaha they said nothing!


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

Just use the app

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.segv11.bootunlocker


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

If you have the Glados control app you can also lock and unlock your bootloader there even without wiping all your data


----------

